# Guilt Trip thanks to NYEric



## limuhead (May 27, 2014)

A while back I posted something about Aerangis hyaloides or a picture, I can't remember. NYEric mentioned that he would be interested in one and was wondering if I would sell him one. I flat out refused to sell him one, sent him 2 and asked that he send me something in return that he felt was of equal value. I got home today and was absolutely floored by what was in the box that was in my garage. He sent me 5 very rare, a few one of a kind worth, in my opinion MANY times more than what he got. Thank you VERY much Eric, I haven't felt this guilty since I ran over my moms favorite rose bushes with the lawn mower when I was twelve...


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2014)

Indeed, he is a very generous gentlemen.


----------



## Trithor (May 28, 2014)

Scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

I only can second your experience, he is a great person...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2014)

Very nice and a good story. I guess we'll keep Eric around!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2014)

you should have sent them back...NY ERIC evil is evil and this is his way of owning your soul..you are doomed now


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2014)

limuhead said:


> A while back I posted something about Aerangis hyaloides or a picture, I can't remember. NYEric mentioned that he would be interested in one and was wondering if I would sell him one. I flat out refused to sell him one, sent him 2 and asked that he send me something in return that he felt was of equal value. I got home today and was absolutely floored by what was in the box that was in my garage. He sent me 5 very rare, a few one of a kind worth, in my opinion MANY times more than what he got. Thank you VERY much Eric, I haven't felt this guilty since I ran over my moms favorite rose bushes with the lawn mower when I was twelve...



You are welcome, please don't feel guilty, just grow them well. 



ehanes7612 said:


> you should have sent them back...NY ERIC evil is evil and this is his way of owning your soul..you are doomed now



No, not owning any more souls, just giveing plants to better growers and hoping to get a piece back someday.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 28, 2014)

I also got a box from NYEric yesterday and the generosity was spectacular.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2014)

My experience was going to the mailbox and finding a box of Lebanese pastries from him. My wife was very pleased!


----------



## eaborne (May 28, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Indeed, he is a very generous gentlemen.



Generous and kind!


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2014)

Very nice story. It's nice to hear the good stuff and not just the rants. Way to go Eric!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2014)

Thanks. I wish I had nice plants to send to everyone. Maybe some day..


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2014)

Nice going, Eric. You can stay. oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2014)

Thanks, I'm very glad to be here.


----------



## limuhead (May 29, 2014)

Don't worry Eric, by this time next year I'll have lots of fun stuff for you to try. Did I mention that I have bought 25+ flasks from Chuck Acker, Sam Tsui and a few others in the last year. You are at the top of the list when I have no room and I need to find a home for them...


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------

